# ICD 9 Ankle Ligament Tear



## leemeedee (Mar 10, 2010)

Now I count on the Podiatry Forum to guide me and you guys do.  Now I have a question I always have trouble with this: and I can never remember the diagnosis for this. 

Tendon Tear 

Ligament Tear

Tendon Rupture


Please Help.


----------



## KKNOX (Mar 10, 2010)

They all fall under the sprains and strains of joints and adjacent muscles (840-848) so I would use the ICD-9 code 845.00 for an ankle ligament tear.


----------



## TammyHF (Mar 11, 2010)

traumatic or non traumatic and location?

Traumatic:     
Unspecific site, ankle            845.00
Deltoid ligament, ankle          845.01
Calcaneofibular ligament        845.02
Tibilofibulat ligament, distal    845.03
Other (Achilles tendon)         845.09         

Nontraumatic:
Nontraumatic rupture of unspecifed tendon  727.60
Achilles tendon                                       727.67
Other tendons of foot and ankle                 727.68


----------

